# Mold in bator



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Will moldy water in my bator harm my chicks. If so how can I remove this water without hurting my hatch rate?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can remove the eggs and quickly clean the unit. Mold could be airborne so could very easily affect the newly hatched chicks.

If you use bleach make certain its a very light mix, you don't want the smell of bleach to permeate the bator.


----------

